# ما هي وظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا في شركة البترول؟



## mero_lsfe (17 مايو 2010)

ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين بالموقع اخبارنا معلومات عن وظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا في شركة البترول خصوصا شركات التنفيذ و الصيانه البتروليه
وماهي التخصصات التي من الممكن لمهندس ميكانيكا العمل بها في مجال البترول؟
ارجو التعاون والمساعده
وشكرا
 [font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## DAEA (18 مايو 2010)

صديقي 
من حسن الحظ يمكن القول أن الهندسة الميكانيكية تعتبر جزء هام في كل مجال من مجالات الحياة , وبالنسبة لشركات البترول يمكن أن يشغل المهندس الميكانيكي العديد من الوظائف فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن يكون عضو في فريق الصيانة 
أو في أدارة المشروعات , أو في العمليات اللوجستية أو عضو في فريق الحفر ...ألخ 
ولكن كل هذا يعتمد على مقدار الخبرة التي يتمتع بها المهندس الميكانيكي وعدد الدورات المتحصل عليها.
من خلال خبرتي الشخصية في العمل في الشركات النفطية لاحظت أن معظم المهندسين الأكفاء في هذه الشركات هم مهندسين في مجال الميكانيكية .
أرجوا أن أكون قد أعطيت فكرة بسيطة


----------



## mero_lsfe (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى مشاركة زملائنا ايضا في الموضوع


----------



## غظنفر (1 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز
انا اعمل في شركة بترول منذ 5 سنوات واود ان ابين لك بان اغلب اعمال شركات البترول تعتمد على مهندس الميكانيك مثل التصميم والصيانة والتشغيل والحفر ولا تنسى بان الموائع هي جزء من دراسة الميكانيك
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## الانجينيير (3 يونيو 2010)

*صح صح*

اه اه


----------



## virtualknight (4 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق لكل مهندسين الميكانيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبه لمهندس الميكانيكي في مجال الحفر لا يوجد في شركات الحفر ما يسمى بمهندس ميكانيكا انما يبدا من مساعد ميكانيكي ثم ميكانيكي تحت التدريب ثم سنيور ميكانيكي ويكون في مجال الصيانه طبعا


----------



## brave_heart (6 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس الميكانيك داخل المنشأت النفطية*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 

العمل بالنفط يتمثل فى الحقول أو داخل مصفاة لتكرير البترول
وهناك عدة مهام داخلها مثل التصميم والتركيب والتشغيل والصيانة 
وهنا سأشرح كيف تتم مرحلة الانشاءات داخل حقول النفط أو مصفاة التكرير 

تنتدب الشركة المالكة لمصصم يقوم بدراسة الموقع العام للمنشأة والغرض من وجودها فيقوم بعمل التصميم الابتدائى للمنشأة النفطية 
ثم تقوم الشركة بطرح مناقصة بالسوق لتنفيذ المشروع 
ويرسو العطاء على أقل سعر قدمة المقاول 
ويكون المشروع بمختلف مراحلة التصميمية وتوريد الخامات والعملية الانشائيية والتشغيل ومدة ضمان تحددها الشركة
والمكونات الرئيسة التى تجدها بأى منشأة نفطية تتكون من :

- pressure vessels 
- stoarage tanks 
- piping system 
- control room
- electrical substation

وهنا يحتاج المقاول بمرحلة التصميم وتوريد الخامات والمكونات المطلوبة حسب العقد 
ويتم اعتماد المشروع من ناحية التصميم وبناء علية يتم التوريد ثم العملية الانشائية 
ويحتاج مجال النفط لجميع التخصصات الهندسية من مدنى وميكانيكا وكهرباء 
والمهندس شعبة الميكانيكا اما أن يكون مصمم أو مهندس موقع 
فاذا كان مسئولا عن العملية الانشائية
يقوم بدراسة مستندات العقد 
عمل لستة بالمواد المطلوبة 
عمل خطة للعمل من حيث العمالة المطلوبة للتنفيذ والمعدات المطلوبة
وأثناء التنفيذ هو مسئول عن سير العمل وعمل التقارير اليومية 
والمتابعة مع مدير المشروع والتنسيق مع التخصصات المختلفة كى يتم العمل على أحسن صورة

وهنا يأتى دورة كمهندسلتمديد خطوط الانابيب وسمى piping engineer
*وأقرب التخصصات لهذة الوظيقة مهندس قوى وطاقة*


----------



## فوزي2009 (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي كلمة مهندس ميكانيكاهي المسمي لشهادة التي تحصلت عليهاو عندما تتعاقد اوتتعين باحدي الشركات سوف تبداء من الصفر وتعمل غي مجموعة الصيانة من الالف الي الياء وكلما زادت المدة كلمتا تحسن وضعك وزادت خبرتك الدراسة شي والخبرة التي تكتسبها شي اخر ليس ذللك ان الدراسة لاتستفيد منها بالعكس عن تلاقي الخبرة والمعلومات الدراسة سوف تكون خبرة غير عادية بالاضافة انك في العمل عدة وضائف بعد قترة منها وضائف فنية هندسيه واخصائية واشرافية وادارية ارجو ان تكون نبذة ادت الغرض وشكراز


----------



## ايمن شعبان (23 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفع لأهمية


----------



## عايض (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الميكانيكا تدخل في الكهرباء والمدنية والمعمارية والالكترونية وجميع تخصصات الهندسة الاخري 
(( تعتبر الجوكر ))


----------



## ايمن شعبان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كان هناك فى منتديات كتاب عن ميكانيكا موائع بترول وكتاب عن البريمات وكلهما بالعربي ولكني فقدتهم فهل يعرفهم أحد فيعد رفعهم الطلب الثاني أريد مشاركات مهندسين ميكانيكا ذهبوا للأجراء مقابة وما هى الأسئلة التى سألوها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبه للسؤال ما هي وظائف مهندسي الميكانيكا في البترول (تعتبر الميكانيكا الدينمو المحرك في البترول إذ ان مهندسين التصميم و التصميم يعني به حسابات اختيار الطلمبات و الانابيب الملحقه لها بصورة فنية جيده و إقتصادية مجديه و في هذه المرحله المسمي الوظيفي مهندسي تصميم ميكانيك او مهندس تصميم خطوط انابيب + المرحله الثانيه هي مرحلة المشتريات مهنسين المشتريات جزء منهم ذوي خلفيه هندسه ميكانيكيا نسبة لان كل الاليات و المعدات المراد شرائها و غالية الثمن ميكانيكيه فهو من يحدد المواصفات المطلوبه لها و يفحصها عند المصنع + الخطوه الثالثه التركيب و الانشأ في هذه المرحله المهندس الميكانيكي نجده في عدة وظائف مثلا مهندس ميكانيكا معدات (طلمبات + مبادلات حراريه +..) فهو مسؤل عن فحص المعدات عند وصولها الى الموقع و تركيبها و إختباراتها و ايضا نجد المهندس الميكانيكي يشغل و ظائف اخرى مثلا مشرف تركيب خزانات البترول و ايضا يشغل وظيفة مهنس ضبط جوده الى اخره

في مرحلة التشغيل نجد ان المهندس الميانيكي يشغل عدة وظائف مثلا (مهندس صيانه , مهندس تخطيط للانتاج, مهندس تشغيل او مشرف تشغيل لمحطات البترول)

في الحفر نجد ايضا بعض الشركات توظف مهندسين ميانيكا للعمل معها كمهندسين حفر و في بعض الاحيان مهنديسين انتاج نفط

للعلم انا شغال مع شركه بتروليه ل 6 سنوات والمعلومات اعلاه من واقع ممارسة المهنه


----------



## eng.troq (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

احب اني اشكر صاحب الموضوع جزيل الشكر
حاب اعرفكم عن نفسي اول 
انا طالب ميكانيكا مستوى سابع ومهووس بكل الاشياء يلي تتحرك ( سيارات-طيارات-..........)الخ
عندي استفسار بسيط 
بالنسبة للدورات يلي راح تساعدني للقبول في بيئة العمل 
ما هي ؟؟
والله يعطيكم العافية يا شباب و بالتوفيق


----------



## ايمن شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد عبدالسيد قال:


> بالنسبه للسؤال ما هي وظائف مهندسي الميكانيكا في البترول (تعتبر الميكانيكا الدينمو المحرك في البترول إذ ان مهندسين التصميم و التصميم يعني به حسابات اختيار الطلمبات و الانابيب الملحقه لها بصورة فنية جيده و إقتصادية مجديه و في هذه المرحله المسمي الوظيفي مهندسي تصميم ميكانيك او مهندس تصميم خطوط انابيب + المرحله الثانيه هي مرحلة المشتريات مهنسين المشتريات جزء منهم ذوي خلفيه هندسه ميكانيكيا نسبة لان كل الاليات و المعدات المراد شرائها و غالية الثمن ميكانيكيه فهو من يحدد المواصفات المطلوبه لها و يفحصها عند المصنع + الخطوه الثالثه التركيب و الانشأ في هذه المرحله المهندس الميكانيكي نجده في عدة وظائف مثلا مهندس ميكانيكا معدات (طلمبات + مبادلات حراريه +..) فهو مسؤل عن فحص المعدات عند وصولها الى الموقع و تركيبها و إختباراتها و ايضا نجد المهندس الميكانيكي يشغل و ظائف اخرى مثلا مشرف تركيب خزانات البترول و ايضا يشغل وظيفة مهنس ضبط جوده الى اخره
> 
> في مرحلة التشغيل نجد ان المهندس الميانيكي يشغل عدة وظائف مثلا (مهندس صيانه , مهندس تخطيط للانتاج, مهندس تشغيل او مشرف تشغيل لمحطات البترول)
> 
> ...


دزاكم الله خيرا على الرد على المطلوب من سيادتكم هو اراحة قلبي لأني متخرج منذ سنة وتأخرت بسبب النقابة والجيش و الحمد الله انتهيت منهم 
السؤال الذي يشغل بالي ماهو موضوع المقابلة


----------



## meto101 (15 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر كل من ساهم في نشر المعلومات حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع.....جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## ابو خلدوني (15 أغسطس 2011)

اخوي الله يوفقك بأختصار تقدر تشتغل وفقت للأحسن


----------



## محمدالطائي (16 أغسطس 2011)

بالاضافة الى ما ذكره الاخوة الاعزاء يمكن ان يكون مهندس الميكانيك مهندس لحام ومهندس تصنيع معادن


----------



## م عبدالمتكبر (24 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت بسأل ايه هي أهم الكورسات اللي لازم يأخدها مهندس الميكانيكا علشان يكون جدير بالعمل في المجال ده خاصة في أعمل الحفر الاتجاهي والتنقيب وماشابه


----------



## لذة غرام (30 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس الميكانيك هو الجوكر دائماً


----------

